# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe gezond of ongezond is ons dagelijks brood?

## FRANCOIS580

Over ons dagelijks brood bestaan vele misverstanden. Brood maakt deel uit van onze dagelijkse voeding en toch bestaat heel wat onduidelijkheid over de invloed van brood op onze gezondheid. Voor velen is brood nochtans een ongezonde dikmaker en past het daarom niet in een gezond dieet, maar is dat ook zo? Hoe gezond of ongezond is brood en welke invloed heeft brood op je gezondheid?

Brood behoort tot onze basisvoeding. Het heeft dan ook een vooraanstaande plaats in de bekende voedingsdriehoek, levert relatief weinig calorieën en bezorgt je alle onmisbare voedingsstoffen zoals koolhydraten, eiwitten, vezels, vitamine b, en mineralen als calcium, magnesium en ijzer.
Koolhydraten zorgen voor extra energie en vezels vergroten je verzadigingsgevoel zodat je trek in zoete en ongezonde tussendoortjes kleiner wordt. Voedingsvezels doen je overgewicht verliezen en hebben een positieve invloed op je darmflora.

Als we willen nagaan hoe gezond of ongezond brood wel is moeten we onderscheid maken tussen de verschillende soorten brood. Het ene brood is nu eenmaal het andere niet en het ene soort brood heeft een grotere invloed op je gezondheid dan het andere. De gezondheid van brood hangt van vele factoren af. In de eerste plaats van de verschillende ingrediënten die bij het bakken van het brood worden gebruikt. De manier waarop je het brood gebruikt speelt daarbij eveneens een belangrijke rol.

*Soorten brood:*
Er bestaan verschillende soorten brood, en dan hebben we het uiteraard niet over klein of groot brood maar over de samenstelling van ons brood. De meest populaire broodsoorten zijn ongetwijfeld: wit brood en bruin brood , volkorenbrood, roggebrood, meergranenbrood, (zuur) desembrood, melkbrood en dieetbrood.

Brood kan ook worden ingedeeld volgens de manier waarop het is gebakken: vloerbrood, busbrood, of plaatbrood.
• *Wit brood:* is zeker niet.../...

Lees verder...

----------

